# Are you lonely?



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Because I sure am and I could really use some people to talk too!I mean obviously as an SA sufferer I find conversations, even online ones, difficult and I know most of you will be in the same boat. But at this point I am lonely enough to be ready to try and overcome some barriers to make some friends and despite my illness I do find meeting new people interesting.

So if you are as lonely as I am then send me a message, or post here, and maybe we can chat. I am willing to chat about almost anything you want...


----------



## potterhead22 (May 20, 2014)

I'll talk to you. Just message me sometime !


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Feel free to msg me if you will.


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel the same


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm little young but you are free to message me if you like.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Always. Nothing to do or anyone to talk to. Rotting away


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

same here message me if you like , i actually wanted to message you but i'm too shy! i don't know how to open up a conversation with you and possibly sleep with


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Sure. Feel free to message me if you're interested.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I struggle deeply with feeling lonely. Of course, with SA, it makes it difficult to reach out and talk to people and to form friendships. I really wish it were easier for us to do that. But sometimes, I feel like because I can't relate to a lot of "normal" people anyway, we might not have that much in common. And I enjoy talking to people from here that have similar issues. 
*I already know this is an unpopular opinion* I feel like talking/befriending nice people from SAS (or in my case, SAS skype groups) kinda makes up for being lonely IRL. Of course it doesn't fill that void completely. But before I joined, I talked to literally no one about personal issues. But now at least I know I can go to people who would actually care about what I'm going through. Emotionally, I'm not lonely. But as far as actually going somewhere with someone....yeah I still have no IRL friends haha.
If anyone wants to talk about anything, you can feel free to talk to me! My skype username is BrittanyJ101


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Very... but I'm a hard person to like, so I'm not expecting it to ever get better...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Very... but I'm a hard person to like, so I'm not expecting it to ever get better...


Whats not to like?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess. Feel free to message me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im lonely ):


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am beginning to realize that I have maybe been feelign more lonely from a romance point of view, more than I realized. 

not totally lonely, because I have people around me.... but not in the proper ''friend'' sense of it.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Whats not to like?


You like me? :b


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Pretty much yes. I'm even more alone in my family because they don't seem to understand me and having online friends is ironic. They are mostly good but they are just so far away to actually hang out with. I'm alone day in, day out. 

But I'd like to message you, doing it now.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> You like me? :b


Sure why not


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

sure, just send me a pm


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm a pretty lonely person. Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

Been lonely for 4, approaching 5, years now:|


----------



## lydella (Oct 30, 2014)

I am for sure! Message me!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Not really. I sort of don't realize that I never hang out or anything, I'm like my own company.


----------



## Purpleskies (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel lonely a lot too, i feel sometimes like i have no one to talk to or do things with. Its frustrating cause ive had this problem for a long time and never seems to go away


----------



## Jackclasp (Nov 8, 2014)

I know how u feel purple skies. I think it helps a lot thouhh when u can find like minded people to share this sort of stuff with. Do u find that ur lonely even when there's lots of people around?


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I feel lonely a lot of the time. I have my parents to talk to but I just wish I had some friends sometimes. Anyone want to talk feel free to message me.


----------

